# Anyone Tried Sanctband?



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

So a new physio joint opened up near me, very near, and me supplies of our much beloved tbgold are dwindeling.. so it was only natural for me to POP in for a yarn, any way they sold several generic brand excersise bands, including this: sanctband, that I haven't seen before..
Looked identical to tb blue, but is available to me at a good price and NO wait...
Not sure if any one else has given it a crack, but if so, would like to hear your opinions...
Made this quick vid, in under 20c temp, for them sceptics, shooting 9mm lead... so I was rather satisfied with the chrony read...
Cheers all...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeppp.
I only use these brands most of the time.
It's available in all the stores i've visited in NZ.

Cheap and the quality is on-par with Thera-band in my opinion.
The Purple and the Grey are real winners


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers mate, I've never seen it here b4 down under (or to the left or right of you kiwis, depending on what way you're looking) but I've already givin it one up on the Aussie equivalent, as iv now run 230 shots plus through this rig, with no wear visible... wore the odd slap on the finger, but nothin dramatic.... did you get a chrony read on the other colours you mentioned? Cheers mate


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice vid as always Ben.

I need to pick up some of the Aus Band silver soon and give that a whirl.

Been using the Ausband black all day shooting 1/4". Crazy speeds with the super light ammo.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea mate, but struggle to get a few hundred shots out em? They pack a punch, but lag stamina... or endurance.. how many shots you normally net off a mild taper with Ausband ? Mine here cut quite long at 12" tied..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Around 300-400 with a 25 to 20mm cut. But hey, it's only $1.50 per meter and that's a LOT of bands.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that stuff looks real good! I bet its available in the UK too, annoyingly with a different box and brandname i would imagine


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

@ Hrawk: well yea that's not bad at all.. good ol clarkies in nsw beat sa clarkies hands down! Wait... you'd be a net purchaser wouldn't you...








@AKM: you'd bloody hope so...? And hope not lol.. 
Cheers...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah, I refuse to spend money at Clark Rubber, their prices here are just as inflated.

This is at my local physio and that is the adjusted price after adding my health fund discount.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahhh so your not as dumb as I look! ? Lol 
Good thinkinkin mate, health fund.... don't seem to use mine enough..until 2moz hahaha!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok just re touching on these bands because I'm cold, bored and impressed.. I recently sent a frame to Setarip for Xmas in July secret Santa..and cut the airoplane of a bloke some long bands of this stuff, whist making me a slightly shorter rig.. since then I've shot 3kilo of 00 buck, or 8.5mm lead ( didn't count, but gotta be a few hundred?) Without any wear what so ever..very comparable to blue theraband in pull. 245mm at ties double layer 25mm wide easily puts 8.5lead through the chrony at 270 fps av in 8 degree c weather!
I did try a steel 5mm with tapered cut at 376fps!, but only net 30 odd shots..
So I'm impressed with a 3kilo 00 buck life so far, and still shooting.. Just thought some others could use this information when shooting other light band sets..


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

its nice to see there is alternatives to theraband that are a fraction of the costs

good work sir


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea and not only that, in my case anyway regarding tbgold, its an internet order, then the wait for it..whist I can walk into any phsiotherapist, heaps near me, and chuck em 5 or 7 bucks for a couple of metres of this stuff, so its a good alternative to the gold..


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

I've tried a local resistance band product a few years ago mail order from Melbourne.Silly me didn't read the fine print that it was latex free.Well the band life was very very ordinary and they saw the the bin pretty quickly. I read that Sanctband is latex protein reduced,Ausband is 99.9% latex allergy free. That puts the offside flag up for me. If I can find a cheap TB alternative which is a full ;latex product then I'll be all in. Having said that Ben,your results with Sanctband are super impressive and I might be tempted to try when my TBG supply runs out. I find myself turning to flats more so in the winter.Tubes lose so much snappiness under 10C,10-15% velocity easily.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the extra in put mate..I don't much like ausband, sometimes you don't have a choice I guess... either way its always good to know ones options in case the need arises... will have that beer soon to mate...


timdix said:


> I've tried a local resistance band product a few years ago mail order from Melbourne.Silly me didn't read the fine print that it was latex free.Well the band life was very very ordinary and they saw the the bin pretty quickly. I read that Sanctband is latex protein reduced,Ausband is 99.9% latex allergy free. That puts the offside flag up for me. If I can find a cheap TB alternative which is a full ;latex product then I'll be all in. Having said that Ben,your results with Sanctband are super impressive and I might be tempted to try when my TBG supply runs out. I find myself turning to flats more so in the winter.Tubes lose so much snappiness under 10C,10-15% velocity easily.


----------

